# De la Théorie du Brick



## nap65 (20 Mai 2014)

Bonjour à tous!

Avant tout, je suis sur Windows 7 64b.

Après plusieurs heures à fouiner et tester, si j'en viens à m'inscrire chez vous, et à vous poser une question c'est que je n'ai plus d'autre choix.... et le titre de mon post est assez clair... 

On m'a donné un ipad 1 hier, premier appareil Apple que je tenais entre mes mains.

J'ai naturellement voulu upgrader, je passe donc de 4.3.3 (je crois, ou 4.3.5 peut être, j'sais plus...) à la 5.1.1

Ok, c'est gentil tout ça, mais ça ne me permet toujours pas d'accéder aux applis qui m'intéressent (il fallait du 6.0 au moins). Je me dis donc que je vais le repasser en 4.3 et le rendre à son ancien proprio (en échange d'un appareil photo).

je cherche donc partout le downgrade. 
1) Je télécharge "iPad1,1_4.3.5_8L1_Restore"
2) Je clique sur Shift+Restaurer, et tente la resto à partir de ce fichier
3) erreur 3194
4) Je réessaaye après avoir rajouté "# 74.208.105.171 gs.apple.com" dans le fichier System32/Drivers/Etc/Hosts.txt

Je trouve au détour d'un lien la fonction "mode de restauration, en appuyant pendant 10secs sur les deux boutons (Home et marche/arrêt) puis en ne lachant que marche/arrêt.

Et là, plus rien.
La brique. 
Du moins il me semble.

Itunes ne veut plus le restaurer (erreur 1604).

Ok... Je rééteins. Je recommence. Encore. Encore. Et paf.


PIRE.

Itunes ne voit même plus l'Ipad (donc plus de bouton restaurer, bien sûr...), l'Ipad tourne en bourique, entre le logo de la pomme, et celui de Itunes/câble usb.


HELP ME!
Ai-je des chances de revoir un jour mon appareil photo? 
plus sérieusement, pensez-vous qu'il est bien brické, ou existe-t'il une manip de l'infini pour débloquer tout ça? 

[EDIT]: J'ai lu qu'il sortait de mode de resto tout seul au bout de 15 minutes sans y toucher. Ca doit faire 15minutes facile. L'écran est noir. Mais je ne touche à rien sans savoir quoi faire. Si c'est pour faire plus de conneries... 

Merci beaucoup d'avance!

Jonathan
Maconéophyte. Maconaimepasdailleurs.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (20 Mai 2014)

Essaye de refaire cette étape:


> Je trouve au détour d'un lien la fonction "mode de restauration, en appuyant pendant 10secs sur les deux boutons (Home et marche/arrêt) puis en ne lachant que marche/arrêt.


Ca devrait normalement le passer en mode DFU et si tu le refais, tu sors du mode DFU.
Communique le résultat.


----------



## nap65 (20 Mai 2014)

Non, affichage du logo "demande de connexion à itunes" encore une fois. 
Du coup je connecte. 
Je réessaye. 
Et là plus rien. Vraiment plus rien. .......
Ecran noir, aucune combinaison ne permet d'afficher ne serait-vce qu'un logo...

Ah si, c'est bon! L'Ipad est débranché, je réappuie sur les deux boutons pendant environ 10 secondes. Le logo de l a pomme apparaît, environ 5 cinq sec, puis le logo de connexion à Itunes, environ 10 secondes, puis ça s'éteint.

Peux-tu me récapituler l'ordre des étapes pour sortir du DFU? Je dois mal faire quelque chose.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (20 Mai 2014)

Tu peux suivre ces instructions pour entrer/sortir du mode DFU.


----------



## nap65 (20 Mai 2014)

1) je branche mon ipad => le logo "branchement itunes" s'affiche
2) je lance Itunes
3) j'appuie simultanément sur les deux boutons jusqu'à affichage de la pomme
4) je lâche comme prescrit dans le lien

et là, retour à l'écran "logo d'itunes".

Et toujours pas de reconnaissance dans Itunes.

A quoi est-ce du d'après vous? Que puis-je faire d'autre?


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (20 Mai 2014)

Alors essaye autre chose.
Débranche l'iPad.
Maintient verouiller + Home jusqu'à ce que le logo apple apparaisse et *à ce moment là*, *relâche les deux boutons en même temps.*

---------------------------------------

Tu peux aussi essayer de suivre cette vidéo mais elle est en anglais.


----------



## nap65 (20 Mai 2014)

J'ai essayé.

La vidéo ne concernait que les utilisateurs de Mac.
voici le tuto pour windows: http://www.gogadgetx.com/how-to-repair-a-bricked-ios-device-ipad-iphone-or-ipod/

...

Malgré tout ça, toujours bloqué.
Au vu des commentaires en dessous du tuto, je crois qu'il est définitivement mort. En une journée, je viens de perdre un appareil photo. Gratos. Ca m'apprendra à vouloir acheter du vieux matos Apple. Soit t'es à la page, soit t'es mort. 

Merci beaucoup à vous qui m'avez aidé. La magie d'internet. Des randoms qui t'aident, et à qui tu ne reparlera probablement jamais. 

Thx!
Jonathan


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (20 Mai 2014)

De rien !!



> Merci beaucoup à vous qui m'avez aidé. La magie d'internet. Des randoms qui t'aident, et à qui tu ne reparlera probablement jamais.


J'entends la mélodie dramatique derrière tes paroles ^^


----------

